# anyone here feed cat cable through a wall?



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2009)

i got a question regarding wiring. if im going to install an rj45 jack in my walls do i need a crossover cable to go from inside the first wall to inside the second?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 8, 2009)

If I understand this correctly  what you want to do is have a cable go through the wall into another room yes ? 

If so then in technical terms I just made a hole in the wall and stuck the cable through. 

Hope thats remotely usefull.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

i missed out the word cable and was rather amused.

although i got confused by your actual question, i would hazard a guess that DrPepper is incorrect.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 8, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> i missed out the word cable and was rather amused.
> 
> although i got confused by your actual question, i would hazard a guess that DrPepper is incorrect.



Your probably right I didn't really understand the question and went by the thread title.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you installing wall plates (outlets on each wall)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2009)

sorry i prolly didnt explain it properly. imagine an rj45 jack installed in a wall. obviously i would need a regular cat cable to go from that wall to my second router. what i am asking is if i need a cross over cable that runs from inside the walls which connect to the rj45 jack.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah right I understand now and I can't answer because I have no idea. I just thought you wanted it to go through like a hole in the wall


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

by any chance you try google? 

may answer is going to be no BUT I DON'T REALLY KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 8, 2009)

Wouldnt you essentially be using two plates, one for each side of the wall?

In that instance you would need a jumper to go between the plates. or just drill a bigger hole and run a longer cable right throught the hole, direct wire style.


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 8, 2009)

You only need a crossover cable if you are going between to of the same kind of devices (e.x. computer to computer or router to router). If the devices you are wiring together are different (e.x. Computer to router) then you can use a straight- threw (regular) cable.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 8, 2009)

A crossover cable is only needed for connection between two PC's.

You could connect the two plates with a standard patch cable but would probably have to crimp the ends yourself.

EDIT:Yeah as DarkEgo said...he beat me to it.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 8, 2009)

Here is a good tutorial cat 5:http://www.lanshack.com/make-cat5E.aspx and cat 6:http://www.lanshack.com/make_cat_6_cable.aspx


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks guys! ive done some crimping in the past so i may give it a shot.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 8, 2009)

To save on any crimping ...I would just drill a small hole through the wall and thread a patch cable through it.

This is how most of my house is wired..and I just hide the wires behind some conduit and then paint it the same colour as the walls.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> thanks guys! ive done some crimping in the past so i may give it a shot.



good luck and please post back on how it worked out for you


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Radio shack sells really easy wall plate connectors, comes with everything you need to connect them, no punch down tool requires.  That is what I used to wire my house, very easy to use and color coded too.

And for reference, you use straight through, not crossover, the switch handles the crossing over of the connections.

Edit:  I used these connectors: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102539


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Edit:  I used these connectors: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102539



where do you get a wall plate?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.optimization-world.com/details/prodid/259.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> where do you get a wall plate?



Here:  http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102537


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2009)

update: i went to radioshack and bought a faceplate and an rj45 coupler. simple as pie after i drilled a hole through the wall. now i just need to work on the second router to get the machines on it to recognize the other machines on the first router. any ideas?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Turn off DHCP on the second router and then don't plug anything into the WAN/Internet port.  Plug the cable coming from the first router into one of the LAN ports.


----------

